# Greenup 9/10 &11



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

For me it was a good weekend of catching. I’m not that experienced on the river. Got some hefty blues Friday above the dam and hefty shovel heads Saturday below the dam. Cut Shad for bait


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job. They should be hitting the spoons now from the walkway,,,


----------

